# Going to Australia!!!



## ehanes7612 (Aug 17, 2014)

just bought my ticket to fly into Sydney..Mar 3 to Mar 19th..I will be mostly staying with friends in Melbourne...but I want to visit ANU in Canberra (as a possible grad school for Astrophysics)..perhaps drop into a class by Nobel Prize winner Dr. Brian Schmidt (he was part of a team that came up with Dark Energy to explain the acceleration of expansion of the Universe)


----------



## cattmad (Aug 17, 2014)

nice one Ed, I hope you enjoy your stay here


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 17, 2014)

Wow -- congrats? Have a great time and a safe trip.


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 17, 2014)

Bring back some terrestrial species tubers


----------



## MaryPientka (Aug 17, 2014)

Congratulations! You'll have a fabulous time.


----------



## Lmpgs (Aug 18, 2014)

Great news! Enjoy! Have a safe trip and please share with us your experiences.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 18, 2014)

You want me to mind/hold you plants?


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Aug 18, 2014)

Ed, I'm confused. I thought you were going to grad school next month?


----------



## ehanes7612 (Aug 18, 2014)

Bob in Albany said:


> Ed, I'm confused. I thought you were going to grad school next month?



I said fall 2015 is when I am moving..possibly for grad school..but actually it's to do all the senior credits I need for the application..and I can do both ya?

I am considering ANU in Canberra as a possible grad school...but it's a really tough school to get into for Astrophysics


----------



## abax (Aug 19, 2014)

Good luck and try to enjoy grad school. Also mind which airline you take.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Aug 19, 2014)

Hawaiian


----------



## NYEric (Aug 19, 2014)

NYEric said:


> You want me to mind/hold you plants?


----------



## ehanes7612 (Aug 19, 2014)

NYEric said:


>



if you fly to seattle..and take care of my cat too


----------



## NYEric (Aug 19, 2014)

If I can keep the cat, and the plants, deal!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Aug 19, 2014)

Okay...just send me 10 grand..Paypal only


----------



## Migrant13 (Aug 19, 2014)

Have a great trip. Hope you can find a few orchid nurseries to visit in between your astrophysics lectures!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 19, 2014)

ehanes7612 said:


> Okay...just send me 10 grand..Paypal only


I thought you knew. My cat adoption fee is $11,000.00. I was giving you a break!


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 20, 2014)

cnycharles said:


> Bring back some terrestrial species tubers



And go to Jail!!! Not a good idea. Customs in this country are extra-ordinarily 'precise', even compared to the USA.
Have a great time. Let us know if you come up North.


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 21, 2014)

The tubers can be shipped legally when dormant, just that it costs several hundred dollars for the exporter to get licenses to do it now which is why nesbitts won't do it anymore


----------



## NYEric (Aug 21, 2014)

License!? We don' need no stinkin' license!!


----------

